# 5 years in community college, scared about my future



## I Lurk Life (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm in my 4th year and the way things are going... I'm probably going to have to stay another year at my community college.

I've had a lot of depression problems and this has given me a lot of trouble throughout college.

I get a lot of panic attacks over the fact that I'm taking so much longer than everyone else. _Everyone_ at school is always shocked when I tell them about my situation and they're like, "Why are you still here?!" And when I go online, I see a lot of people venting about having to be at community colleges for 3 years. Some people even say that potential employers will be turned off by the terrible time management.

I feel like such a freak and such a loser. I've never had a life or any friends, or anything. School is basically all that I've ever had and now it looks like things are going wrong there, too.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

What are you studying? Because some programs are more difficult than others, which would take longer to graduate from. 
I know how you feel about not having a life, friends etc
You're only 21. I went to community college at 23 and didn't graduate until 26. There are a lot of people over 30 that are enrolling because they need a career change or just want to keep learning.
Its not a race.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

At least you are going to school dude and at least you stayed. Most people drop out. I stayed in school for 5 years.


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

At only 21, don't get depressed over it. Say you transfer at 22, and then graduate at 24 - no biggie. 

I spent 3 years plus one additional semester in CC. I was just accepted into 2 different university's, and holy s*** did it feel great. Once you get there it won't matter. 

Is it a particular subject holding you back? If so, force yourself to seek out help.


----------



## sg1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Don't be afraid. Just believe yourself. I have been in university for 6years. In fact, i had been in Army for 2years. Anyway, you can make it what you want to do. Cheer up boy!


----------



## SadSelf (Jan 24, 2014)

Don't panic, you age is just 21 and you too much life to do something, you are not old , so many student are there who are older than you , see them, Dont feel negativity , Just be yourself and be cool


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

I've spent 5 years in and out of a school, and didn't graduate. It's OK. 

What you need to do is decide which career path best suits you (through extensive research), and work toward it every single day. School is simply one part of the picture. 

Good luck.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Good grades + very young age.... you've got good chances finding employment.

Well done for sticking it out through depression etc.!


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

My advice is to just transfer to a four year school. I found that actually works with deciding what to do with your future. I think because four year schools are a reminder that this is when stuff gets serious.


----------

